# Pulseaudio - dławiący się dźwięk przy transmisji w sieci LAN

## sebas86

Problem jest pojawiające się raz na jakiś czas przycinanie i szarpanie dźwięku, dokładnie takie samo jak przy ustawionym zbyt niskim buforze i problemach z radiem internetowym, w tym jednak przypadku mam do dyspozycji pełną moc obliczeniową zarówno po stronie klienta jak i serwera, który udostępnia fizyczne urządzenie audio oraz praktycznie dość duży zapas przepustowości na routerze, do którego podłączonych jest ledwo kilka urządzeń.

Pytanie co może być konkretną przyczyną i jak się tego pozbyć?

Kontekst: postawiłem Pulseaudio na małym serwerze (Alix.1D) o niezbyt imponujących parametrach (AMD Geode LX 500MHz + 256MB RAM), serwer ma skonfigurowany moduł zeroconf i korzysta z niego klient na normalnym "współczesnym" laptopie. Laptop korzysta z WiFi, Alix jest podpięta pod router po kablu. Serwer korzysta z modułu native-tcp. Zużycie procesora zarówno na jednym jak i na drugim nie przekracza średnio 5%, wysycenia łącza jeszcze nie sprawdzałem ale na czuja powinno starczyć (fast ethernet + WiFi w standardzie b/g). Jeden szczegół to, że szarpanie zauważyłem na razie tylko na muzyce serwowanej z YT więc problem może być zarówno łącze (mało możliwe) jaki i jakiś kolejny problem z produktem Adobe.

----------

## Bialy

A ile urządzeń korzysta z tego WiFi?

Sprawdź czy lapek po Eth będzie tak samo się zachowywał.

----------

## sebas86

Dwa lapki, jeden praktycznie bezczynny (typowe przeglądanie stron) drugi strumieniował filmik z YT (bez żadnego HD, najniższa jakoś obrazu byle by muzyka leciała).

----------

